# ka24 - setting timing



## ZFetsh (Aug 18, 2004)

We have a KA24 12 valve in a australian built 1992 Bluebird, and we are trying to set the timing but can't work out how its ment to be set! We try to set it by TDC, but it doesn't look right, and the #4 piston seems to hit the valves! (haven't started the engine yet, cause theres definately something wrong!)

Does anyone have any advice or a manual to set this by?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Do you mean setting ignition timing or what? I'd take care of that #4 piston problem first. Honestly sounds like cam timing is way off.


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

ZFetsh said:


> We have a KA24 12 valve in a australian built 1992 Bluebird, and we are trying to set the timing but can't work out how its ment to be set! We try to set it by TDC, but it doesn't look right, and the #4 piston seems to hit the valves! (haven't started the engine yet, cause theres definately something wrong!)
> 
> Does anyone have any advice or a manual to set this by?


The best place to look for these old rides is in Ausi land.
Do a search on the net for New Zealand / Australia Nissan Bluebird clubs


----------



## jetsam (Feb 7, 2004)

Chilton's says to set #1 at tdc and point the 'lil finger on the cam sprocket straight up.


----------

